# ? on fur prices



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Can't seem to find the 2008 fur prices any where, anyone know what the going price for rats are, found a couple slough with a bunch of houses on them, is it worth going for them or not?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I heard that the rat market is in the tank. However I have not sold any so I dont know if that information is correct.


----------



## coonhunter92 (Oct 6, 2008)

does anybody know what ***** are goin for?


----------



## dthompson (Dec 4, 2008)

rats is what i trap for


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

dthompson said:


> rats is what i trap for


So they must be worth something? :lol:


----------



## mat (Nov 23, 2008)

there going for around a buck not even worth going for.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

It isn't looking good.... I haven't heard much either but with all these economic issues I can guarantee that it probably won't be the greatest. :eyeroll:


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

last i talked to the buyer in ramona, sd he said ***** $20, fox $15, Yoters $12 and i didnt ask bout rats but id assume $2-3 if it was skinned...you can shoot him an email and ask him thats what i do @ the start of every winter just google peterson furs for his website


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Coyotes are bringing 25 on dog in Rapid City


----------

